# Genuine Nissan Nose Mask



## cademetz (Apr 29, 2003)

I've got a '03 SpecV, and went to wash her yesterday. I bought a genuine Nissan Nose Mask but have only been using the hood part of the mask. When I pulled the mask off, I noticed an imprint of the SE-R that is on the mask, on my paint. FYI: the mask has a small piece of vinyl added to the mask to give the mask a flat SE-R logo. Anyways, I figured it was just where dirt had settled around it, no biggie. Imprint didn't come off washing. So I tried some Paint Cleaner. Still didn't come off. Tried paint cleaner again and then wax... the imprint is still there. 

Needless to say, I'm a bit peeved to have paid $100 for a nose mask, only to have it ruin the paint on my hood. Any ideas if it is possible to get my money back for the mask, or get Nissan to repaint my hood? Or am I smoking the chronic here?


----------



## cademetz (Apr 29, 2003)

Just another FYI: The box in which the mask comes in, says: "Protects Vehicle Finish"... ha.


----------



## XterraXtreme (Oct 17, 2003)

DO NOT HAVE YOUR HOOD REPAINTED... you would not want to compromise your factory finish for something like that. Go to an auto paint supply store and get you some Finesse It... it is a mild compound and its white. Take that and put some on a soft cloth and work it in circles in the damaged area... repeat a few more times if needed until you achieve the results your looking for. The only thing you will have to do after using this is re-wax the area... it wont leave swirl marks as long as you use a soft terry cloth or similar. If this is not working... dont keep doing it because if your car is clearcoated... which it should be unless its white or yellow... you could eventually rub through the clear coat and then you will have to have your hood repainted. Before you do anything take your fingernail and sii if you can feel the damage... if you cant then it should rub out fine. I can recommend some other things if this doesnt work... I have several years experience with auto paint so let me know.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

If I were you, I would call them up and make a complaint. Don't get all pissy with them, that will get you nowhere. Try to get them to pay for you to take it to a body shop where they can buff it out. See what they will do for you. If they do nothing I would consider legal action for damages. TAKE PLENTY OF PICTURES OF IT JUST IN CASE!! They may ask you for them or you may need them if you sue.


----------

